# Anyone tried the new $130 fly lines out yet?



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

SA and Rio have come out with $130 "professional" flylines and I was wondering if any of you Gents has thrown one yet.
I cant seem to wrap my head around the price tag.
-Greg


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nope. And no plans to...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Delivered today. I’ll let you know Monday.
No I did not pay $130 for it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been using the SA Amplitude Grand Slam in 9 and 10 wt since this spring for red fish. Slickest best casting line I have used. Five stars.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

crboggs said:


> Nope. And no plans to...


X2


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

The $130 line is for chumps. I'm waiting until it gets to $150. Then I'm in.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

GG34 said:


> The $130 line is for chumps. I'm waiting until it gets to $150. Then I'm in.


What if you can get it for 99?? Is it worth it then? I agree it’s overpriced, but hell what isn’t now days? Question is is it worth it? That’s purely personal preference. Can it make a novice cast 80’? No. Can it help an experienced thrower of plastic get that extra 10 ft or 5 ft in the wind? Only way to know is to try it. Then it’s personal preference of if it’s worth the price. I call myself a middle class working man as I assume most of y’all are, I have to save and squeeze to buy new stuff. It took me 2 years to save enough for two new rods and reels (review to come later on that) but when I buy something I invest my hard earned pennies into what I think is the best for me, not others opinions. If it can make my time on the water a more relaxing and pleasurable experience , what’s another $30??


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Only line that will work with your new Loomis Asquith paired up with a Mako, couple of extra spools, and, of course two more Aplitude lines, then you can say, “Hey man, I got one rig that cost me over 4 Gs!” The fish will not have chance!!
JC


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> What if you can get it for 99?? Is it worth it then? I agree it’s overpriced, but hell what isn’t now days? Question is is it worth it? That’s purely personal preference. Can it make a novice cast 80’? No. Can it help an experienced thrower of plastic get that extra 10 ft or 5 ft in the wind? Only way to know is to try it. Then it’s personal preference of if it’s worth the price. I call myself a middle class working man as I assume most of y’all are, I have to save and squeeze to buy new stuff. It took me 2 years to save enough for two new rods and reels (review to come later on that) but when I buy something I invest my hard earned pennies into what I think is the best for me, not others opinions. If it can make my time on the water a more relaxing and pleasurable experience , what’s another $30??


I'm just messing around. That wasn't directed at you. I agree. People should but what they want.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

GG34 said:


> I'm just messing around. That wasn't directed at you. I agree. People should but what they want.


No offense taken my friend!!! Every part of the fly fishing industry is overpriced. $100 clippers, $1000 rods and reels, $200 glasses, and lets not get started on the clothing industry. Does any of it make you a better fisherman? No. Can some things make your time on the water more pleasurable? Yes. Are they worth the prices they ask for them? That answer is subjective to the person who actually used said overpriced equipment.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Money goes out the window when the fly fishing bug gets ya. Plus if your poling a 40,000 dollar skiff what's 30 more bucks like Rick said.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I just read the description and sounds just like the lines they had been selling at $60, then $80, then $100 and now $130. BS IMO. I do not see how these are any different than what they've had before. What technology advances demand that price? A version of AST? They've had that for a while. The lines last 800% longer than competition? Hmmm, ok. Love to see how that was tested and verified. I've had Wulff lines last 5 years. So these will last 40 years? Come one.

I've said it before and will say it again - same Dorito chip, new more colorful bag. Or same soda, new can.

This is one reason why I don't like SA and Rio fly lines - complete marketing mumbo jumbo. I'll take the tried and true brands that rely on good design and quality over marketing, like Wulff and Teeny.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I love getting new gear, but I don't feel the need to spend the money on the new line even if it was at the same price point as my current lines. You have to feel content at some point, or you will go broke reaching for the next greatest marketing ploy. Could it be slightly better? Sure but I personally don't feel like there is anything a line manufacturer could do to make a line $40 better than what I use. 
Plus there are very few Rio lines I have liked, and I have fished quite a few of them. The quickshooter bonefish has grown on me, but that's the exception.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> I just read the description and sounds just like the lines they had been selling at $60, then $80, then $100 and now $130. BS IMO. I do not see how these are any different than what they've had before. What technology advances demand that price? A version of AST? They've had that for a while. The lines last 800% longer than competition? Hmmm, ok. Love to see how that was tested and verified. I've had Wulff lines last 5 years. So these will last 40 years? Come one.
> 
> I've said it before and will say it again - same Dorito chip, new more colorful bag. Or same soda, new can.
> 
> This is one reason why I don't like SA and Rio fly lines - complete marketing mumbo jumbo. I'll take the tried and true brands that rely on good design and quality over marketing, like Wulff and Teeny.


I tend to agree with you. I spent over 9 years working in a high end tackle shop and lots of time with reps quizzing them why is this better than the last one. I think many companies just capitalize on the American herd sheep mentality, if it cost more and looks better then it must be. I am all about function when it comes to my fishing gear. Yes I will drop some coin on what is necessary and not bat an eye, it doesn't take much for me to justify buying good stuff. I love teeny lines! There saltwater sight line is favorite line out there, it will load quickly for a short quick cast or you can bomb one 90'. I have tried many kinds of lines getting free samples from reps and still just keep buying teeny. With all that being said I'll still buy one to try it out, but still willing to bet it's not really any better than my bright orange teeny sight line.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fly fishermen have elected to fish in a way that is the most difficult and least likely to catch fish. It follows that anything done to make fly fishing easier is counter to the fly fishermen's basic philosophy. The question that must be answered is "Does $130 fly line make it easier or harder to catch fish?" By casting better, $130 line makes it easier, but by costing more, it's more difficult to attain, and thus makes it harder, but only for a certain economic strata. The conclusion we must draw is that $130 fly line is discriminatory but not in the way one might imagine. Because the rich can afford the line, it makes fly fishing easier for them, which is counter to the goals of fly fishing, therefore $130 fly line damages the fly fishing experience of the wealthy and is thus harmful to that economic class. Because the poor can't afford the line, they're spared the trauma of better fishing and thus $130 fly line is not an issue for them.

In summary: $130 fly line should not be purchased by those who can afford it and will not be purchased by those who can't.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 17759
> Delivered today. I’ll let you know Monday.
> No I did not pay $130 for it.


I love SA lines, my favorite for sure!
I would like to hear your feedback on the line! 
Thanks.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Vertigo said:


> Fly fishermen have elected to fish in a way that is the most difficult and least likely to catch fish. It follows that anything done to make fly fishing easier is counter to the fly fishermen's basic philosophy. The question that must be answered is "Does $130 fly line make it easier or harder to catch fish?" By casting better, $130 line makes it easier, but by costing more, it's more difficult to attain, and thus makes it harder, but only for a certain economic strata. The conclusion we must draw is that $130 fly line is discriminatory but not in the way one might imagine. Because the rich can afford the line, it makes fly fishing easier for them, which is counter to the goals of fly fishing, therefore $130 fly line damages the fly fishing experience of the wealthy and is thus harmful to that economic class. Because the poor can't afford the line, they're spared the trauma of better fishing and thus $130 fly line is not an issue for them.
> 
> In summary: $130 fly line should not be purchased by those who can afford it and will not be purchased by those who can't.



Are we going down the road of government subsidized fly lines?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I have tried the Sci Angler one's.

Honest answer: The $80 lines are really good, and the difference in casting the $130 line, at least for me, was very negligible. If you don't have an extra $50 burning a hole in your pocket, stick with the $80 lines.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

I had the opportunity to fish the RIO Pro over 4 days earlier this month in Venice. It was a nice line, but not much more so than the Orvis and other RIO lines I also fished. One nice thing was the how easily the line lost its memory after stripping off the reel.
The taper was solid, and what I would call a good all-around balance to handle a variety of conditions as opposed to some of the specialty tapers. The coating was good and did not require much cleaning in that dirty water, which was a plus. I would say it felt a bit more heavy than a standard 9wt, and RIO describes it as being about 1/2 wt heavier than AFFTA rating.
What I really did not like was the color changes. I don't mind one color change from head to running line, but the extra color change for the rear taper was annoying. 
I was left wondering why the line would cost $100+, and I would not pay more than $90 for any line. I'm glad I had the opportunity to try it, and glad I could reassure myself that I was not missing anything remarkable by not purchasing.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

byates said:


> I had the opportunity to fish the RIO Pro over 4 days earlier this month in Venice. It was a nice line, but not much more so than the Orvis and other RIO lines I also fished. One nice thing was the how easily the line lost its memory after stripping off the reel.
> The taper was solid, and what I would call a good all-around balance to handle a variety of conditions as opposed to some of the specialty tapers. The coating was good and did not require much cleaning in that dirty water, which was a plus. I would say it felt a bit more heavy than a standard 9wt, and RIO describes it as being about 1/2 wt heavier than AFFTA rating.
> What I really did not like was the color changes. I don't mind one color change from head to running line, but the extra color change for the rear taper was annoying.
> I was left wondering why the line would cost $100+, and I would not pay more than $90 for any line. I'm glad I had the opportunity to try it, and glad I could reassure myself that I was not missing anything remarkable by not purchasing.


it was too heavy to me. I tried it on 2 of my 8wts and didn't like it. I agree with the multi color head. it became a quick eyesore. just give me a single tone head, different color running line. the black end on the sa doesn't bother me as I will never see it unless im into my backing (which I hope happens soon)


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I've heard nothing but extremely positive reviews of the SA Amplitude - even from people who were ready to denounce it based on expense, alone.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> I love SA lines, my favorite for sure!
> I would like to hear your feedback on the line!
> Thanks.


Greg, I spent about a solid hour with the SA Amplitude Grand Slam with the AST+ on several extra fast rods on a casting pond at iCast. It's certainly a sweet line for sure. Is it the best thing out there? I can't be sure, but it was real nice to cast and no complaints on my end (except the price). I have to say that I also through the SA Mastery Saltwater and Redfish are also sweet lines as well and are more reasonable in price. Since we are talking splitting hairs between lines and you need several of those best lines on your H2 to be certain which one is best for you. I talked to a guy in Bill Jackson's who seems pretty competent with fly lines since he's the guy who does the purchase ordering in the fly dept there and fly guides on the side. His bottom line take on the Rio line was that he didn't like it compares to the SA Amplitude Grand Slam AST+ line. They have some discounted H2's left on the rack to make room for the H3's (tho I'd bring yours anyways) and I think if you ask, they will let you demo the 2 lines side by side your current line (can't remember what that was (SA Bonefish maybe?)). Might be worth the road trip!

Ted


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Well I can tell you after 20min in the yard. It shoots easier and farther than the mastery series and my Cortland flats taper. The water test will tell the truth though


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

So last weekend when I got off the water and hit a local bar and drank a few too many yeah, I bought the Rio. Next day said to myself "I'll just sell it if I don't like it". I fished it yesterday on my old Orvis ZG mid flex. It loads that rod really well for short shots. But IMO any 240 wt line with a good taper will load that rod just fine so no, I don't think it's worth the money. It was an impulse buy for me. I'll prolly keep it just because I bought it and I do like it but I'm not saying it's the best and everybody go buy it by all means. It's a full line wt heavier too not a half. 210 is standard 8wt and this line is 240. I agree with all of y'all. I don't feel a line or rod or reel or clothes will help or make you catch fish or help you enjoy your day more. That's all up to the fisherman and what his tastes are I guess. IMO I think it's a sales gimic to sell to a doctor or some rich dude that don't fish and don't care how much money he spends, walking in a fly shop saying he is going to Belize or the Bahamas and wants a brand new top of the line set up. So of course they sell him a Nautilus, Tibor, or Abel, then an Asquith, Salt, NRX, Boron III Plus, then Rio flats pro cause lets face it, this rich guy will be a pro when he gets back.  But I fell for it a bought it so I can't say anything.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been throwing the SA bonefish and Saltwater all rounder for the past 5-6 years.
I prefer a weight line that actually matches the rod.
Good idea Ted, Ill head to Bill Jacksons and check it out.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Greg, I spent about a solid hour with the SA Amplitude Grand Slam with the AST+ on several extra fast rods on a casting pond at iCast. It's certainly a sweet line for sure. Is it the best thing out there? I can't be sure, but it was real nice to cast and no complaints on my end (except the price). I have to say that I also through the SA Mastery Saltwater and Redfish are also sweet lines as well and are more reasonable in price. Since we are talking splitting hairs between lines and you need several of those best lines on your H2 to be certain which one is best for you. I talked to a guy in Bill Jackson's who seems pretty competent with fly lines since he's the guy who does the purchase ordering in the fly dept there and fly guides on the side. His bottom line take on the Rio line was that he didn't like it compares to the SA Amplitude Grand Slam AST+ line. They have some discounted H2's left on the rack to make room for the H3's (tho I'd bring yours anyways) and I think if you ask, they will let you demo the 2 lines side by side your current line (can't remember what that was (SA Bonefish maybe?)). Might be worth the road trip!
> 
> Ted



I've been using the Mastery Redfish here in TX lately and I love it. Loads quick without overloading the rod and presents fairly soft.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

backbone said:


> I love SA lines, my favorite for sure!
> I would like to hear your feedback on the line!
> Thanks.


SA fan here too. I fished 7 wt and 8 wt Amplitude MPXs this summer, and also a 6wt Amplitude Grand Slam. Like em just fine. The MPX gives away a bit of top-end power over the Magnum taper, which you notice, say, when you're really reaching with a 6wt and a pencil popper.

Not sure I'll know if they're worth $130 until I see how long I go before replacing them but unless I change my mind about them they'll be spooled up for two to five season, at which point it's pennies a day. Lines can get beat up pretty good in wading situations like trout streams, but fished mainly on a boat they have pretty long lives, barring misadventure. SA's most expensive line has been $100 for 10 years at this point.

Drive a beater, drink drip coffee, fish nice gear.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

jonrconner said:


> Only line that will work with your new Loomis Asquith paired up with a Mako, couple of extra spools, and, of course two more Aplitude lines, then you can say, “Hey man, I got one rig that cost me over 4 Gs!” The fish will not have chance!!
> JC


Jon, can I borrow your Mako set-up? Albies at 180 foot cast today but I needed another 30 feet.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have had the SA Amp GS in 8wt for a while. Weight and head length seem to suit the Meridian I have it on, and my casting, pretty well for how I use it.

The Good.
Super super slick, shoots well, seems to be holding up really well, less noisy than the Orvis Ignitor HD, that I like so much, lands relatively soft when I do my part, and very very little memory.

The Bad.
The welded loop on the front (leader) end was coming apart at the weld. I cut it off because I use a permanent butt section anyway. This was likely a QC problem and isolated to a specific run or two of lines, rather than a systemic problem or it would be common knowledge. It's still BS to have a bad loop on $130 line. I also don't really like the pale yellow/sand colors no real reason why, I just don't like it.

The Ugly.
$130 for a fly line, or 30% more for a line I think is better but not 30% better, I'm damn sure not throwing 30% further.

For me, the jury is still out.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

I want you insecure idolaters to truly understand how much cooler I am than the lot of you.

Therefore I will only be using the Yeti $429 fly lines.

The rest of youse are just posters.


They're handing out $80 fly lines with every turkey loaf dinner down at the soup kitchen this holiday season.........along with flat brim hats, and Carbon Marine selfie sticks.

Don't be a homeless wanker brah.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Is this the thread where we are talking about these lines, or is this the thread where we're mocking people talking about these lines? New here, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

grass bass said:


> Is this the thread where we are talking about these lines, or is this the thread where we're mocking people talking about these lines? New here, so I thought I'd ask.


Welcome to the board. Try the ignore feature.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

$130 no problem. Just saw a Cortland 444sl on amazon for $156.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Greg, I spent about a solid hour with the SA Amplitude Grand Slam with the AST+ on several extra fast rods on a casting pond at iCast. It's certainly a sweet line for sure. Is it the best thing out there? I can't be sure, but it was real nice to cast and no complaints on my end (except the price). I have to say that I also through the SA Mastery Saltwater and Redfish are also sweet lines as well and are more reasonable in price. Since we are talking splitting hairs between lines and you need several of those best lines on your H2 to be certain which one is best for you. I talked to a guy in Bill Jackson's who seems pretty competent with fly lines since he's the guy who does the purchase ordering in the fly dept there and fly guides on the side. His bottom line take on the Rio line was that he didn't like it compares to the SA Amplitude Grand Slam AST+ line. They have some discounted H2's left on the rack to make room for the H3's (tho I'd bring yours anyways) and I think if you ask, they will let you demo the 2 lines side by side your current line (can't remember what that was (SA Bonefish maybe?)). Might be worth the road trip!
> 
> Ted


Backwater, what rod were you using when testing the SA Grand Slam? If it was a Helios 2 did you like the SA Grand Slam or SA Redfish taper/grain weight head better?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Backwater, what rod were you using when testing the SA Grand Slam? If it was a Helios 2 did you like the SA Grand Slam or SA Redfish taper/grain weight head better?


There was no H2 at iCast this year due to it being discontinued. The H3's have replaced it. The upside is the H2's are being discounted to a reasonable price.

That being said, it was Douglas, Hardy and Loomis rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> So last weekend when I got off the water and hit a local bar and drank a few too many yeah, I bought the Rio.


Lol... Reminds me how I met a gal when I was single and left the bar with her the same way you left that fly shop. Big mistake! I don't advise it! Ha!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> Well I can tell you after 20min in the yard. It shoots easier and farther than the mastery series and my Cortland flats taper. The water test will tell the truth though


The water will never lie about it, including actual flies you fish, the wind and the guy behind you!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So are these new lines textured or smooth?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

el9surf said:


> So are these new lines textured or smooth?


Can't speak to the new Rio, but the SA Amp GS is textured.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

After 6 hrs on the water Saturday, I can positively say the amp does perform better than the mastery line. A little less memory and shoots faster/easier. It is definitely textured. Is it worth 130? No. But for 100 I’d buy it everytime. Haven’t got my hands on the flatspro, so can’t say anything on it. Time will tell, if it last me longer than my old lines I’ll be happy.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you fly guys are crazy with the gear and then turn around and sell it for a loss all the time. The classifieds are full of near new fly fishing equipment. Do not understand it. (and I'm a high end spinning gear nut).


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

devrep said:


> you fly guys are crazy with the gear and then turn around and sell it for a loss all the time. The classifieds are full of near new fly fishing equipment. Do not understand it. (and I'm a high end spinning gear nut).


Yea, but have you seen the fish we catch with that overpriced gear?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, the same fish I released last weekend.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> you fly guys are crazy with the gear and then turn around and sell it for a loss all the time. The classifieds are full of near new fly fishing equipment. Do not understand it. (and I'm a high end spinning gear nut).


Spinning gear are like moles, everybody has them. They are common place, therefor they depreciate in value, plus it's easy to pick them up on craigslist. Besides, most spinning equipment don't have lifetime warranties. Most good fly equipment does, or at least north of 25yrs. Therefore they hold their value more. Also, most fly rods break down to about 30" shipping tubes, so they are easy to ship and also travel with.

We've got a good following on this fly board, as well as viewers and lurkers. So the classifieds here on this site is a good place to buy good 2nd hand fly equipment from people that they are familiar with.

Also, fly shops are few and far between and make it difficult to test out. If someone's fishing changes and they then look for different equipment to suit those needs and then sell what they are not using, since good equipment can be expensive and there's no need to just let it sit and collect dust. It's also a good idea for some to save some money and get a good 2nd hand outfit, especially someone just starting out. Devrep, I think it would be a good place for you to get your 1st outfit on! 

The REAL question you keep asking yourself (hence the reason you are lurking on this fly board right now) is WHY are these fly fishermen chattering and carrying on so much about fly fishing and YOU are not getting it! It's because you are not a fly fisherman so you don't get it. You don't get that it's a level above just basic spin fishing, like what bow hunting & archery is compares to rifle hunting and target shooting. We all started out as spin fishermen, just like you, but wanted to push the bar higher. It's a skill set that challenges you above just chunking bait or a plug. Anyone can do that, not anyone can pick up a fly rod and make it happen.

So jump on in the pool and you'll find out in about a year why we are all here. Personally, 1 good red on a fly is worth 20 reds on spinning, as far as personal inner satisfaction goes! 

Ted Haas


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Spinning gear is like a moles, everybody has them. They are common place, therefor they depreciate in value, plus it's easy to pick them up on craigslist. Besides, most spinning equipment don't have lifetime warranties. Most good fly equipment does, of north of 25yrs. Therefore they hold their value more. We've got a good following on the fly board, as well as viewers and lurkers. So the classifieds here on this site is a good place to buy 2nd hand from people that they are familiar with.
> 
> Also, fly shops are few and far between and make it difficult to test out. Of someone's fishing changes and they then look for different equipment to suit those needs and then sell what they are not using, since good equipment can be expensive and there's no need to just let it sit and collect dust.
> 
> ...


And the choir says? AMEN!!!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

The Rio Flats Pro is not textured. I was messing around and found a video explaining the line yesterday and tried it myself. When I fished it last week I did notice it had a lot of memory. It's a tropical line and it was pretty brisk most of the day so I figured that's why but the video explained how to fix that. Take off the length of the line you will be throwing, stretch it foot by foot, and this stuff completely loses it's memory and lays down flat. It only requires like 2 pounds of pressure to stretch it. I was never really a fan a stretching lines cause I felt like if it was twisted, the more you stretched it the worse it would make the memory so I always just drug the line behind the boat with no fly on the end to straighten it out. Still, IMO not worth the price tag.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

shb said:


> I want you insecure idolaters to truly understand how much cooler I am than the lot of you.
> 
> Therefore I will only be using the Yeti $429 fly lines.
> 
> ...


This is the greatest post ive ever read...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> The Rio Flats Pro is not textured. I was messing around and found a video explaining the line yesterday and tried it myself. When I fished it last week I did notice it had a lot of memory. It's a tropical line and it was pretty brisk most of the day so I figured that's why but the video explained how to fix that. Take off the length of the line you will be throwing, stretch it foot by foot, and this stuff completely loses it's memory and lays down flat. It only requires like 2 pounds of pressure to stretch it. I was never really a fan a stretching lines cause I felt like if it was twisted, the more you stretched it the worse it would make the memory so I always just drug the line behind the boat with no fly on the end to straighten it out. Still, IMO not worth the price tag.


You'll find that most fly lines needs a good stretch before you start using it that day to get the memory out. But I also hope for that unaware fish close-by that will eat my fly, so I can get in the 1st good fly line stretch of the morning! At that point, I'll take anything, even a good jack!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

some folks hate them, but I love the florida GT. especially when they get over 30in.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I regularly fish Rio Permit and Rio Redfish / Bonefish Quickshooter lines. I tried the 7 weight Flats Pro. I was hoping the taper would approximate the Permit line in a 7 weight -- chunky head with a long rear taper. I was not impressed. The Flats Pro is different with the non-stretch core. but really just more of the same snake oil in a different jar.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Stevie said:


> I regularly fish Rio Permit and Rio Redfish / Bonefish Quickshooter lines. I tried the 7 weight Flats Pro. I was hoping the taper would approximate the Permit line in a 7 weight -- chunky head with a long rear taper. I was not impressed. The Flats Pro is different with the non-stretch core. but really just more of the same snake oil in a different jar.


The quick shooter isn't too heavy? The grain wt is so high I was scared I wouldn't like it.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> The quick shooter isn't too heavy? The grain wt is so high I was scared I wouldn't like it.


I read that Rio lists the entire head grain weight. Other manufacturers just list the first 30'. Might be hard to compare apples to apples due to Rio factoring in the extra 10-20' weight.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

devrep said:


> a lot of guys have struggled to prop the 50 4T hatsu. If you go that route maybe Jack foreman in Texas for the prop. For the 50 2T hatsu the PT SWC4 or SWC 3 works well if you're looking for hole shot or raising the motor up. I have both but keep going back to the 4 blade. The SCB is a stern lifting prop and may work well if you keep the prop low in the water. I'll be amazed of you get a real 40mph on a Whipray.





Austin_Boudreaux said:


> I read that Rio lists the entire head grain weight. Other manufacturers just list the first 30'. Might be hard to compare apples to apples due to Rio factoring in the extra 10-20' weight.


You right. I didn't think about that.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Also depends on the head length. Sa bonefish 9wt weighs less than rio bonefish 8wt at 50ft. I really wish they all provided the 30’ & total head weight. It would make decisions much easier for us all.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think Rio only does the first 30' as well. The quickshooter and redfish lines are right around 35' total head length so either way its pretty close and they are way heavy on the grain scale.

Overall I like Rio's tapers but their lines just don't hold up well. I have had 4 lines where the coating starts cracking especially in the running line section after a year or so of good use.

I have not experienced this with my SA, and Cortland lines. So I am slowly phasing out the Rio's.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> Also depends on the head length. Sa bonefish 9wt weighs less than rio bonefish 8wt at 50ft. I really wish they all provided the 30’ & total head weight. It would make decisions much easier for us all.


^^^ this ^^^

I picked up a reloading scale so I could nerd out on grain weights to my heart's content.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> some folks hate them, but I love the florida GT. especially when they get over 30in.


+1
I love GT’s (Gulf Trevally) on poppers, if they would jump i’d bet they would be a game fish.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

DeepSouthFly said:


> The quick shooter isn't too heavy? The grain wt is so high I was scared I wouldn't like it.


Yes, the Bonefish Quick Shooter is heavy; it is the exact same taper as the Rio Redfish. I only use those lines for close up shots with redfish (7 weight Cross Current 1 piece) or windy days for big bonefish in the Bahamas (with Sage TCX 8 weight - very fast rod).


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting some used 7 wt flats pro to test out. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I broke down and bought the new Rio flats pro line, and it’s the best line I have thrown on my 8 Nrx.
Doesn’t feel heavy and no coil at all, I think Rio has nailed it.
I’m really impressed and that’s not easy to do.
Jury is still out on the longevity of the line.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I purchased the flatspro, love the feel and almost zero memory, but not a fan of the taper. If they make the bonefish taper with the same material, it would be the ticket!!! I’m back to my Cortland flats taper for now.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah I like it. The more I fish it the more I really like it. When you pull it off the reel just go through what line you have laying on the deck and give it a little tug a foot at a time and it lays down flat with no memory. I think that's pretty awesome.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My grandfather fished with an old fiberglass rod and a silk line. 

It would get waterlogged after a few hours of fishing but I swear I remember him whirling those big popping bugs further than I could cast my zebco.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I got the flats pro in 7. I also am a big fan of the line. No problem turning over the 15' leader I'm throwing for sheep. I have heard about these lines delaminating in the first year. Rio has replaced it in those instances from what I heard, but still aggravating. I've only had it a couple of weeks. We shall see.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the rio flats pro in 7wt on the IMX pro 1pc. Used three trips with good performance on warmer days this year. The flats pro has a more gradual, tapered, lighter, head than the redfish or grand slam lines so it does land a little softer.
I just tested the flats pro 10wt today on a lake and once it warmed up I liked it. We will see how the Rio lines hold up this year. The SA AST GS in 9 and 10wt has held up well for two years on red and black drum.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> I like the rio flats pro in 7wt on the IMX pro 1pc. Used three trips with good performance on warmer days this year. The flats pro has a more gradual, tapered, lighter, head than the redfish or grand slam lines so it does land a little softer.
> I just tested the flats pro 10wt today on a lake and once it warmed up I liked it. We will see how the Rio lines hold up this year. The SA AST GS in 9 and 10wt has held up well for two years on red and black drum.


Steve, how do you like that IMX Pro 7wt?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Steve, how do you like that IMX Pro 7wt?


I like the 1 pc version a lot. Just left the water with NE gust to 25. I compared the 7wt 1 pc cross current and 6 wt Method (bonefish lines) to the new 1 pc IMX. Just me but I like the light IMX feel in the wind today. It will be my favorite the next few trips. Different lines I know but lighter than the vaunted CC 1 pc.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll just clean my line with that stuff that makes it slick. Then I'll pretend I have $150 line on there


----------



## Danimal (May 17, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Fly fishermen have elected to fish in a way that is the most difficult and least likely to catch fish. It follows that anything done to make fly fishing easier is counter to the fly fishermen's basic philosophy. The question that must be answered is "Does $130 fly line make it easier or harder to catch fish?" By casting better, $130 line makes it easier, but by costing more, it's more difficult to attain, and thus makes it harder, but only for a certain economic strata. The conclusion we must draw is that $130 fly line is discriminatory but not in the way one might imagine. Because the rich can afford the line, it makes fly fishing easier for them, which is counter to the goals of fly fishing, therefore $130 fly line damages the fly fishing experience of the wealthy and is thus harmful to that economic class. Because the poor can't afford the line, they're spared the trauma of better fishing and thus $130 fly line is not an issue for them.
> 
> In summary: $130 fly line should not be purchased by those who can afford it and will not be purchased by those who can't.


That made my head hurt.


----------

